# Updating Lumia 822 to Windows 10 Mobile



## rmroberto (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, since I had problems with latest builds of Windows 10 mobile I decided to go back to 8.1, I thought that I'd be easy for me to update to W10 again but I'm uncapable of doing it. I tried unlocking bootloader with WPInternals but I don't have the hex file for my model (Lumia 822 White). Tried creating hex file using thor2 but it says that ffu file is corrupted (I have downloaded it twice, one from lumiafirmware and the other one from WDRT). I even tried using CustomWPSystem but the app closes when I hit apply button (no matter what version of the app I use and the app that I sideload). I did several hard resets and flashes with always the same results. So maybe someone can help me or guide me or tell me if I'm completely screwed .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rmroberto (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok, I managed to finally update my phone to WM10 using CustomWPSystem, I was using Windows Phone SDK 8.0 and that was the problem, when I used 8.1 the app finally worked.
I ask moderators to close this thread.


----------

